# Service Stabilitrack w/ p0300 random misfire code



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

My 2012 eco mt car has been to the dealership twice for a "service stabilitrack" message on the center screen. They replaced the ground wire on the first trip that did not fix the problem. Now I am getting the same message with a random mis-fire code and they are telling me that the spark plugs are the reason, and they want to do a full injector cleaning ($300 for both) but there are no codes for the injectors. Are they just guessing now?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How many miles on your ECO?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Depending on the miles, sparkplugs wouldn't be a bad idea. The car's pretty sensitive to the plugs and they do wear out. I'm suspicious about the fuel injector clean. It's a common "sell" to enhance revenue.


----------

